# best dust free sanders



## brianmulligan (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi:

What are the best dust free sanders out there? Preferably for under $150.

Thanks


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

the best dustfree sanders out there for under 150 are probably used ones..all the others are about 400-700$$$


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

best dust free sander for under $150 = sponge and bucket of water lol. Other than that there aren't too many options.


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fibatape-Du...888?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a78e64858

I dont like the screens, so I use a paper punch and punch holes around the sides. works good.


----------

